# Help me out! :)



## OliverHedgehog2658 (Jan 7, 2012)

Hey everyone. I'm in the IB program at the High School I go to in Delray Beach,FL and part of being in the Internatinal Baccalaureate program, is that the students need to learn how to use their skills to learn and help out the community.

Well I'm in 9th grade and this summer I need to make up this project called a Personal Project and I really want my project to involve animals. 

I was thinking of maybe having a little fundraiser where I invite a whole bunch of people to a little convention and teach them about keeping hedgheogs as pets. Everyone will need to buy a $5 ticket to go and all the money I would raise..would go toward the HWS. 

What do you guys think? 
Please share your other ideas with me as well! Thank you!


----------



## Sar-uh (Sep 6, 2011)

Neat idea!

Some questions to ponder:

How would this "help out the community"?
Who would be teaching about hedgehogs? Would you be paying experts, vets, and breeders to come give lectures?
What's the draw? You may get people to come who are thinking of adopting a hedgehog, but why else would people want to learn about them?

Good luck!


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

Maybe you can Expand it to exotic animals as pets and explain why not all exotic animals are dangerous and most make great pets. You can have someone explain hedgehogs, snakes, sugar gliders, stuff like that.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Maybe you could consider the idea of the serious responsibilities of pet ownership. Considering the problems with unwanted and helpless animals due to lack of knowledge. Perhaps you could do your project with a local animal shelter? Just another idea


----------

